# آيات عن     المغفرة، الغفران، المسامحة



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*


    آيات
عن
    المغفرة، الغفران، المسامحة


"عِنْدَكَ الْمَغْفِرَةَ. لِكَيْ يُخَافَ مِنْكَ"
(سفر المزامير 130: 4)




        "صَلاَةُ الإِيمَانِ تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ، وَالرَّبُّ يُقِيمُهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ فَعَلَ خَطِيَّةً تُغْفَرُ لَهْ" 
(رسالة يعقوب 5: 15)

        "طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ غُفِرَتْ آثَامُهُمْ وَسُتِرَتْ خَطَايَاهُمْ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 4: 7؛ سفر المزامير 32: 1)




        "غَفَرْتَ إِثْمَ شَعْبِكَ. سَتَرْتَ كُلَّ خَطِيَّتِهِمْ"
 (سفر المزامير 85: 2)


        "هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ" 
(سفر إشعياء 1: 18)



        "اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ" 
(إنجيل لوقا 6: 37)


        "كُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ، شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَسِيحِ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 32)







        "فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا إِنْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَكْوَى. كَمَا غَفَرَ لَكُمُ الْمَسِيحُ هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا"
 (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 12، 13)




        "نَحْنُ أَيْضًا.. لَمْ نَزَلْ مُصَلِّينَ وَطَالِبِينَ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَنْ تَمْتَلِئُوا مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، فِي كُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفَهْمٍ رُوحِيٍّ، لِتَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لِلرَّبِّ، فِي كُلِّ رِضىً، مُثْمِرِينَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ، وَنَامِينَ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، مُتَقَوِّينَ بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ بِحَسَبِ قُدْرَةِ مَجْدِهِ، لِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ وَطُولِ أَنَاةٍ بِفَرَحٍ، شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي أَهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ، الَّذِي أَنْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ، وَنَقَلَنَا إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ، الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا"
 (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 9-14)

        "فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَّلاَتِهِمْ، يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ.  وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَّلاَتِهِمْ، لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضًا زَّلاَتِكُمْ" 
(إنجيل متى 6: 14، 15)


         " .. فإن كنتم تغفرون للناس زلاتهم،
يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم.
وإن كنتم لا تغفرون للناس زلاتهم،
لا يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم. "
 (متى 15-6:14)


" احتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً،
إذا كانت لأحد شكوى من الآخر.
فكما سامحكم الرب، سامحوا أنتم أيضا .ً" 

(كولوسي 3:13)

" وليكن بعضكم لبعض ملاطفـاً رحيمـاً،
غافراً كما غفرالله لكم في المسيح. " 
(أفسس 4:32)


" وإذا قمتم للصلاة، وكان لكم شيْ على أحد فاغفروا له،
حتى يغفر لكم أبوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم "

 (مرقس 11:25)


" فدنا بطرس وقال ليسوع:
يا سيد، كم مرةً يخطأ إليَّ أخي وأغفر له؟ أسـبـعَ مـــراتٍ؟
فـأجابه يسـوع:
لا سـبـعَ مـراتٍ، بـل سـبـعـيـن مـرةً سـبـعَ مـراتٍ. " 
(متى 18:21)


" فقال يسوع إغفر لهم يا أبي،
لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يعملون. "
 (لوقا 24:34)

*​


----------

